# So what is a BOMB?



## MoTheMan

In light of the recent bombing capmaigns going on all around, I thought it might be relevant to re-post this from a previous post.

*SO WHAT IS A BOMB?*

Here's what HBooker posted on another BB; I've added a few comments to it.
Thought I'd copy it here 'cause it captures the essence so well.

FAQ's about Cigar Bombing 
by Hbooker

*Question? - What is a Bomb and should I be scared? 
Answer* - A Bomb is really a package of cigars that has been sent to a person unsollicited and unannounced. They are a Gift to the person who recieves them. Some people may fear getting this type of a gift.

The intent behind a Bomb is to Share some cigars that you think the "target" would like to try. It's really a gift from the heart to another BOTL.

*Question?* - What do I do If I receive a Bomb? 
*Answer* -Truly there are no hardset rules about this but it is a great Idea to make a post telling the rest of the board members "Ive been hit" as many people often do. 
If the Bomber left his personal information on the package and you figgured out who it is, send them a "thank you" through a Private Message. If you cannot figgure out who it was - post your thank you on the board. If you know who did it you may even post a comment on their bring a good trader - but that is not the main purpose here. 
One of the nicer ways of thanking your bomber is to post a review or your experience with one of the sticks that you smoked.

*Question?* - After I have been bombed do I have to return the favor? 
*Answer * - NO. Being Bombed does not require a you to retaliate with a package back to the sender this was a gift and not a trade, typically a bombing is done on a pay it forward type thing. Or for some other silly reason, i.e. nudging people further down those slippery slopes. [*Bwa ha ha ha ha*]

*Question?* - How do I become targeted for a bomb? 
*Answer* - First off Don't try to do this - It will only make you look like a moocher. 
Don't whine or post "Me, me, pick me", it shows no class. 
Please for whatever the reason dont post a sad story trying to get sympathy and cigars from the CS members - That is bad form. Most people who get bombed were never expecting it, but are usually happy they did. The Best way is to be yourself get involved participate and post on the board and join the contests and events maybe even a boxpass, then you will get to know some of the members of Club Stogie. "Your day will come" Club Stogie Gorillas are always watching.

*Question?* - I want to bomb someone - how do I do it? 
*Answer* - First Pick a target that you have seen on the board somewhere, maybe you have talked to that person in a PM, liked what that person has said on a post, you want to introduce them to a new or different smoking experience, or the person writes things that are funny. There are no set ways to select a worthy target.

Second make sure that the profile information, address, etc... are correct. You can try asking the intended target directly for their address, or find a more round about way of being anonymous & obtaining the nformation.

Third Select some cigars that you like to smoke - the key is to send ones you like to smoke. If you know what the intended taret likes that's great! (that is where doing your homework comes in) Now you take those cigars and package them carefully- All cigars should be protected for travel through the USPS or UPS/FedEx system. 
Package them in a Priority Box (you can get those at your post office or online - they will actually deliver these bxes to you.) You can choose to get delivery confirmation service that will give you a "tracking number" so you can post it online - using it as a heads up or a neat little saying- be creative! You can see how it's done. 
(Please include your online screen name when sending a bomb - unless you want to be anonymous)

Fourth, Wait untill your package is delivered and wait for a reaction to be posted. Once you have done this a couple of times you will get the hang of it.

*Things To Avoid:* 
Do not Send a bomb with any expectations of a retaliation or a return Bomb. That is not how it works, if you send bombs that way you wont have much fun - only possible disapointment.

*What Can be included in a Bomb? * 
Cigars (of course) but it is not limited to that. You can send gifts such as cigar "goodies" Candies or drinks, lighters, cutters, etc... The possibilities are endless. Use your imagination and have fun. Becasue that is what it is about.

*Can I join a Group Bombing Raid? * 
Yes. Anytime you see one of those happening you are certain to be welcome into the action! 

*What IS a Bombing WAR? * 
This is when One group of CS Members has decided to Teach another group of members what it means to be truly bombed into submission. These are Rare but they do happen and when they do happen be careful. It truly can get ugly real fast. 

*Do I have to Bomb someone? * 
NO - Never feel you Have to do anything.

I hope this has possibly answered some of your questions about the practice of bombing each other.

Hbooker

P.S. Thanks again to HBooker for all the work that went into the posting (& shame on me for copying it without his permission, I hope he forgives me as a BOTL.) You can find the original reference to it Here at Cigar Weekly.

Happy smoking everyone. :w


----------



## Ms. Floydp

There must have been a bombing war going on around here this week with retaliations all around!! 

Thanks for the info Mo!! This type of post (and your knowledge too) is what makes you FOG's priceless!!


----------



## floydp

Ms. Floydp said:


> There must have been a bombing war going on around here this week with retaliations all around!!
> 
> Thanks for the info Mo!! This type of post (and your knowledge too) is what makes you FOG's priceless!!


Its not even foggy????
Hey I resemble that remark too,but knowledge passed me by..

Great info Mo..


----------



## magno

So, Mo.....Can I post super-subliminal subliminal messages that suggest a bombing would be in order? Or would that be in poor taste, as well?

Sorry, I get confused easily when my humidor starts running low. :al



MoTheMan said:


> In light of the recent bombing capmaigns going on all around, I thought it might be relevant to re-post this from a previous post.
> 
> .....First off Don't try to do this - It will only make you look like a moocher.
> Don't whine or post "Me, me, pick me", it shows no class.
> Please for whatever the reason dont post a sad story trying to get sympathy and cigars from the CS members - That is bad form. Most people who get bombed were never expecting it, but are usually happy they did. The Best way is to be yourself get involved participate and post on the board and join the contests and events maybe even a boxpass, then you will get to know some of the members of Club Stogie. "Your day will come" Club Stogie Gorillas are always watching.


----------



## pinoyman

Well said Senor Mo, now I know excatly how this Bombing works.
Oh well I'm in Cayman I guess I'm safe here, but hey! I can always bomb somebody right? Okay guys enjoy bombing and hit some hard targets :gn !


----------



## KingMeatyHand

> Question? - How do I become targeted for a bomb?


Answer also could have been:

_
a)Tell everyone that you're a lonely newbie then post your address publicly with a disclaimer "I'm not looking for anything".

b) Activley and forcefully seek out bombs with begging, promises of gifts, etc. then publicly post your address (this time no disclaimer).

c) Pretend your a woman. Preferably a single one that looks a little like Anna Kournikova or Halle Berry. No need to post address, PMs will come flying anyway.

Whatever way you choose, always remember to use your gifts in pifs, mini-bombs, box passes, etc. as this will not only generate more bombs directed your way but (coupled with a crap-load of posts) will also have the neat-o side effect of boosting your RG, credits and perceived respectability without having to part with any thought, time or money!
_


----------



## falconpunch99

I think I can already hear planes in the air.


----------



## Hbooker

SOrry I didn't post it here...
I have been real busy and real low key latley...


----------



## quibbly

So, if i use to play with bombs and blow things up while I was in the Army, does that mean that I will get bombed here? <lol>

While we are at it. here is a song that goes to the amazing song by Monty Python: the Spam song, we will call it, the bomb song!

*BOMB SONG

Bomb! Bomb! Bomb! Bomb!
Lovely Bomb! Wonderful Bomb!
Lovely Bomb! Wonderful Bomb!

Bommmmmmmmmmb.
Bommmmmmmmmmb.
Bommmmmmmmmmb.
Bommmmmmmmmmb.

Lovely Bomb(Lovely Bomb!)
Lovely Bomb! (Lovely Bomb!)
Lovely Bomb!

Bomb!, Bomb!, Bomb!, Bomb!*


----------



## MoTheMan

*This place has gone to the bombs. [LOL]
*


----------



## Trooper27

What a great concept...and a great way to get people to sample and learn about different cigars...I like it.  

Trooper


----------



## MoTheMan

Welcome aboard Trooper27. Careful, somebody may already be lining you up in their bomb site. (LOL)


----------



## SlimDiesel

Dude :fu CIA guys with your technologies and whatnots how's a man supposed to keep some privacy. Oh, wait this is for a good cause; random guy proves himself worthy, gets free smokes, smokes away. Hell yeah I'm in. Sorry about the outburst not enough :w and :al and I get a little :c 

_______________________

"I said it's not like I have a bomb"
"You said bomb on an airplane"
"I can't say bomb on an airplane?"
"You can't say bomb on an airplane"
"Well bomb bomb bomb bomb bomb bomb bomb 
bomb bomb bomb bomb bomb bomb bomb bomb"


----------



## RPB67

What? Free smokes. Free smokes are always the best smokes.


----------



## Hbooker

, 
"FREE SMOKES YEAH" 
Now that is not and never has been intended as a topic for a bombing thread or discussion, while some may see this as just that and they hopefully will learn soon about the true nature of real gorillas.

"heres the coffee call...."

THe fun is in Sending a "Bomb" honestly it is.
Not much more of a friendly thing than sending a few nice treats to somene out of the blue without them trying to "mooch them" .

Seeking freebies on the board places a "nicname upon one" a title that is hard to get rid of that title is "A mooch".

So if you honestly think that a thread about cigar bombing is the place for you to become a target of somones generousity - then you are bound to experience an awakening soon. 


Why would I know so much about "Being a Mooch""
It's rather simple, when I was new I saw things that way - and I thought being a Mooch was cool. If it wasn't for the true friendships (and many tollerant elders) I had met along the way I probably would have not learned what is good and what is not good behavior online. 

I thank those gorillas for having patence and biting their tounge as I learned.
In thanking them I try to carry the message to others that "mooching isn't cool"

Hang loose..
hbooker


----------



## CPT Smoke

Thanks for the info Mo.


----------



## MoTheMan

You're welcome!

Don't forget, credit also goes to HBooker, as he did the original thread on Cigar Weekly.


----------



## germantown rob

the more i explore cs the more i learn and love everything about this site.

thanks


----------



## Hbooker

Mo the Man,
Your too Kind..
Around these parts its not about credit..
Its about spending a few great moments with good freinds discussing worldy affairs - the weather or even the price of tea in china while sharing the best cigars that you have. 
I see it like this, 
Cigars are pretty nice even when they are the best, but one thing can make a good cigar great. Sharing them with another who appreciates them.
That is why the best times are had face to face.......



HAve a great one.


----------



## GhostDawg

Sounds like a great way to spread around some good smokes and make friends. I like it.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182

Its definetly a cool idea, never realized there was so many rules and details into bombing someone


----------



## mike32312

Thanks for the explanation. sounds like fun. Time to load up on ammunition.lol


----------



## brado

Good to learn all of this early on... Hey, I have a question that's a little off topic. I have posted a few reviews of cigars on the T25 pages , but I have yet to see them show up. I know I read that it takes a little bit before they're posted, but it's been about a week since I wrote them. How long does it normally take? Thanks


----------



## Isombitch

It seems like the key ideas here are unsolicited and unretaliated. I liked the idea of "paying it forward" instead of paying it back.


----------



## replicant_argent

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=25076

I have been BOMBED by a BOTL.

It truly was a wonderful feeling, and I will certainly enjoy the smokes sent to me by BP22.

I smiled all day after I opened that package and now knowing what that felt like, I can see bombing runs in my future...

Maybe not the quality of smokes Brandon sent me, but I can make more room in my humi for warlike materiel in the future....

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cigarbob

OHHHHHHH.. so thats what a bomb is.:tpd: Can I have one please??


----------



## [OT] Loki

this is a great thread!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

There's a couple more points I'd like to throw in for discussion.

I consider a bomb as a way of turning people on to a nice cigar. Consequently, there's an expectation on myself of what I send out, and there's an expectation of what the recipient is going to do with what I send him or her.

When I send out a bomb, I send cigars out of my current rotation, ones I would reach out for myself. I don't consider bombing as a means of clearing the dog rockets out of my humi. The intended message is "You should try this, I think you'll like it!" not "Here's a bunch of cigars I don't care for, but maybe you'll like them..."

My expectation of the recipient is that if I bomb you some smokes, you should smoke them yourself. I consider it just about acceptable to trade them or drop them into a pass. This is a bit like taking back a sweater you don't like for a store credit. It's definitely not cool to sell them. If you bomb someone else with smokes you were bombed, you'll be a *rebomber*. People will point at you and whisper.

Finally, there's the--for me--touchy subject of bombing a FOG. I don't do it. It seems pointless for me with my small stash of smokes to send a handful to someone with a walk-in humidor full of vintage habanos. To be honest, to me, and I emphasize again that this is a purely personal opinion, it comes off a bit to close to a mooch for my comfort. I'd rather blow away a newbie with a modest selection of cigars from a little bit further down the slope than where they're currently smoking. Just seems like more fun.

Just my :2. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## OilMan

That was probly the most informative post I have read


----------



## caskwith

Im with Corona Gigante, you should never send out, sell or give away any cigars you recieve in a bomb, in nearly every case that person who has bombed you has spent a lot of time and effort choosing a cigars that they think you will like or ones that they want you to try, often so that you might share a special experience with them. I carefully note every cigar and who it was from, then i can think of that person while i smoke and get back to them with my opinions. it is this that makes bombing so special, it brings us all together even when we cant meet in person. As for rebombing i dont think thats necessarily a bad thing, if somebody sends you one of their favourite cigars for you to enjoy then i dont think that it is in bad taste to send them maybe a five pack or soemthing as a gift, sending back the exact same cigar that you recievd though is just plain rude!

feel free to disagree with me though.

oh i almost forgot

please please please please bomb me, oh please i really want to be bombed, im begging i really am!!!! :r :r


----------



## [OT] Loki

The opinion in this thread is that if you get bombed you should smoke what you get. My question is, what if you get bombed with a stick you know you don't like, or multiples of the same stick? Would it be ok to send them to someone else or no? 



And no this hasn't happened, I was just wondering what the board thinks about this.


----------



## StudentSmoker

Standard etiquette would be to smokes the cigars you're bombed with. However, if you've had the smokes before and someone else hasn't and wants to try them, it's ok to send some to another BOTL. We're all family here. One man's trash is another man's treasure. My only problem is that I haven't found a cigar that I would trash.


----------



## cb25

i would think that as long as you're not re-gifting to the very person who sent 'em to ya, you're fine.

reminds me of the scene from Old School where Frank keeps trying to give away the breadmaker! LOL...


----------



## caskwith

if they are sticks you have had and didnt enjoy then unless you want to try them again then i think its fine to send them in another bomb. however if its a new stick then the bomber obviouslt wants me to try it so i always smoke it then, and i can add it to my list of cigars i have smoked.


----------



## Bob

Wood that be classified as a "STINK" Bomb??:BS


----------



## burninator

Great post, OP. I've been wondering what this BOMB is I've been seeing around.


----------



## JPH

You were acting like a maniac, and you threatened her with a *bomb*!
- I said I didn't have a *bomb*! - You said "*bomb*."
- I said, "It's not like I have a *bomb*." - You said "*bomb*" on an airplane.
- What's wrong with saying "*bomb*" on an airplane? - You can't say "*bomb*."
*Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb!* You gonna arrest me?
- You assaulted an airline employee-- - What if I was a *bombardier?*
- I got enough to put you away for a few years! - *Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb!*
- I got enough to put you away for a few years! - *Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb!*


----------



## Twill413

It is one of the coolest things I have ever come across on the web. The BOTL and SOTL are some of the most generous people. It's awesome that people are willing to dip into their own stashes in order to share something they really enjoyed with someone who they probably have never met, for no other reason than to share a good stick. On the more sinister note, how easy it is for some of the older gorillas around here to pull some newbs down the slope with just a couple of quality sticks from their walk in humis or one of their many coolidors. I can't wait til my stash gets big enough for me to do some serious damage. Start building your bomb shelters now, it will only be a matter of time before ICBM's start raining from the skies. :gn :gn


----------



## Dirty Dee

Thank you, oh for goodness sakes thank you for letting me in on what a bomb is. I was for certain it was not a real kaboom type of bomb. What's a newbie to think with all the lingo and jargon. I have much to learn. This only scratches the surface.


----------



## platinum321

Thank you had no clue about this one. Hopefully in the future I will be able to send one to some nice gorilla.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

JPH said:


> You were acting like a maniac, and you threatened her with a *bomb*!
> - I said I didn't have a *bomb*! - You said "*bomb*."
> - I said, "It's not like I have a *bomb*." - You said "*bomb*" on an airplane.
> - What's wrong with saying "*bomb*" on an airplane? - You can't say "*bomb*."
> *Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb!* You gonna arrest me?
> - You assaulted an airline employee-- - What if I was a *bombardier?*
> - I got enough to put you away for a few years! - *Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb!*
> - I got enough to put you away for a few years! - *Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb!*


Nice Meet The Parents quote. I love that movie.

*Question: If I send out Torpedos, is still considered a bomb?*


----------



## squid

A BOMB is what I just got hit with today by Papajohn67! That kind soul hit me with the following, out of nowhere:

Padilla habano Torp
AF hemmingway Short Story
PAN 64 Maduro Torp
Trinidad Reyes

Got'em sittin the the humi and have great anticipation to wrap my lips around those sticks. He swears by the Padilla habano Torp...so, I look forward to giving him a nice review of the smoke!

You gotta love this site and the BOTL and SOTL! Some of the finest folks on the face of this planet, NO DOUBT!!

Papajohn67....if you see this posting....you're one helluva man! Many thanks!

Squid


----------



## publicspeakingnerd

Wow, I just learned something new today! Thanks for enriching the mind of a Newbie! 



MoTheMan said:


> In light of the recent bombing capmaigns going on all around, I thought it might be relevant to re-post this from a previous post.
> 
> *SO WHAT IS A BOMB?*
> 
> Here's what HBooker posted on another BB; I've added a few comments to it.
> Thought I'd copy it here 'cause it captures the essence so well.
> 
> FAQ's about Cigar Bombing
> by Hbooker
> 
> *Question? - What is a Bomb and should I be scared?
> Answer* - A Bomb is really a package of cigars that has been sent to a person unsollicited and unannounced. They are a Gift to the person who recieves them. Some people may fear getting this type of a gift.
> 
> The intent behind a Bomb is to Share some cigars that you think the "target" would like to try. It's really a gift from the heart to another BOTL.
> 
> *Question?* - What do I do If I receive a Bomb?
> *Answer* -Truly there are no hardset rules about this but it is a great Idea to make a post telling the rest of the board members "Ive been hit" as many people often do.
> If the Bomber left his personal information on the package and you figgured out who it is, send them a "thank you" through a Private Message. If you cannot figgure out who it was - post your thank you on the board. If you know who did it you may even post a comment on their bring a good trader - but that is not the main purpose here.
> One of the nicer ways of thanking your bomber is to post a review or your experience with one of the sticks that you smoked.
> 
> *Question?* - After I have been bombed do I have to return the favor?
> *Answer * - NO. Being Bombed does not require a you to retaliate with a package back to the sender this was a gift and not a trade, typically a bombing is done on a pay it forward type thing. Or for some other silly reason, i.e. nudging people further down those slippery slopes. [*Bwa ha ha ha ha*]
> 
> *Question?* - How do I become targeted for a bomb?
> *Answer* - First off Don't try to do this - It will only make you look like a moocher.
> Don't whine or post "Me, me, pick me", it shows no class.
> Please for whatever the reason dont post a sad story trying to get sympathy and cigars from the CS members - That is bad form. Most people who get bombed were never expecting it, but are usually happy they did. The Best way is to be yourself get involved participate and post on the board and join the contests and events maybe even a boxpass, then you will get to know some of the members of Club Stogie. "Your day will come" Club Stogie Gorillas are always watching.
> 
> *Question?* - I want to bomb someone - how do I do it?
> *Answer* - First Pick a target that you have seen on the board somewhere, maybe you have talked to that person in a PM, liked what that person has said on a post, you want to introduce them to a new or different smoking experience, or the person writes things that are funny. There are no set ways to select a worthy target.
> 
> Second make sure that the profile information, address, etc... are correct. You can try asking the intended target directly for their address, or find a more round about way of being anonymous & obtaining the nformation.
> 
> Third Select some cigars that you like to smoke - the key is to send ones you like to smoke. If you know what the intended taret likes that's great! (that is where doing your homework comes in) Now you take those cigars and package them carefully- All cigars should be protected for travel through the USPS or UPS/FedEx system.
> Package them in a Priority Box (you can get those at your post office or online - they will actually deliver these bxes to you.) You can choose to get delivery confirmation service that will give you a "tracking number" so you can post it online - using it as a heads up or a neat little saying- be creative! You can see how it's done.
> (Please include your online screen name when sending a bomb - unless you want to be anonymous)
> 
> Fourth, Wait untill your package is delivered and wait for a reaction to be posted. Once you have done this a couple of times you will get the hang of it.
> 
> *Things To Avoid:*
> Do not Send a bomb with any expectations of a retaliation or a return Bomb. That is not how it works, if you send bombs that way you wont have much fun - only possible disapointment.
> 
> *What Can be included in a Bomb? *
> Cigars (of course) but it is not limited to that. You can send gifts such as cigar "goodies" Candies or drinks, lighters, cutters, etc... The possibilities are endless. Use your imagination and have fun. Becasue that is what it is about.
> 
> *Can I join a Group Bombing Raid? *
> Yes. Anytime you see one of those happening you are certain to be welcome into the action!
> 
> *What IS a Bombing WAR? *
> This is when One group of CS Members has decided to Teach another group of members what it means to be truly bombed into submission. These are Rare but they do happen and when they do happen be careful. It truly can get ugly real fast.
> 
> *Do I have to Bomb someone? *
> NO - Never feel you Have to do anything.
> 
> I hope this has possibly answered some of your questions about the practice of bombing each other.
> 
> Hbooker
> 
> P.S. Thanks again to HBooker for all the work that went into the posting (& shame on me for copying it without his permission, I hope he forgives me as a BOTL.) You can find the original reference to it Here at Cigar Weekly.
> 
> Happy smoking everyone. :w


----------



## F. Prefect

P.S. Thanks again to HBooker for all the work that went into the posting (& shame on me for copying it without his permission, I hope he forgives me as a BOTL.) You can find the original reference to it Here at Cigar Weekly.

Happy smoking everyone. 
__________________
There is a bit of this that goes on over at ASC, but it's not common. I'm new to this group but I can already see that this could potentially develope into some good old fashioned fun.

F. Prefect


----------



## gene

It's ideas like this that keep me coming back to CS. Look forward to hitting my first target.


----------



## carni

I searched for this thread and found it, did not want to sound stupid asking questions about how it worked. Now I know and knowing is half the battle [music plays] CLUBSTOGIE!!!!


----------



## Smoked

Sometimes when someone posts about a bomb they have a bunch of numbers listed. Why is that done and what does it mean please?


----------



## SaltyMcGee

It's the Delivery confirmation number as given out by the post office.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

Smoked said:


> Sometimes when someone posts about a bomb they have a bunch of numbers listed. Why is that done and what does it mean please?


sometimes the numbers list cigars ie: 1.AF858 2.RP SG etc.... or it could be a number attached to a cigar like a connie 84 or Padron 2000

does that answer your question?

edit: SaltyMcgee is right I am wrong I misunderstood you credit goes to him


----------



## Smoked

Thanks guys. I have been wondering about that for a while now. I thought it might be some sort of secret encoded message or something.

:ss


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Diesel Kinevel said:


> edit: SaltyMcgee is right I am wrong I misunderstood you credit goes to him


Man, I wish I heard these words from my wife every once in a while.... :tu


----------



## Smoked

SaltyMcGee said:


> Man, I wish I heard these words from my wife every once in a while.... :tu


You should know by now that even if the sun should super nova, explode, and kill all of man kind... somehow it will be your fault.


----------



## piperman

Its a *hoax* that stuff never happens gosh did you guys just fall off the turnip truck,

:tu but really they are great.


----------



## rusty pittis

very good info for us newbies to the club


----------



## pibrahim

Trooper27 said:


> What a great concept...and a great way to get people to sample and learn about different cigars...I like it.
> 
> Trooper


I agree completely.. I'm new to this forum and think that this is an excellent way to share the different cigar wealth and knowledge.

I'm from Sydney, Australia... do International Bombings happen?


----------



## 68TriShield

pibrahim said:


> I agree completely.. I'm new to this forum and think that this is an excellent way to share the different cigar wealth and knowledge.
> 
> I'm from Sydney, Australia... do International Bombings happen?


They do happen and I have before...


----------



## Old Sailor

68TriShield said:


> They do happen and I have before...


Watch that OLD guy, he means business


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

pibrahim said:


> I agree completely.. I'm new to this forum and think that this is an excellent way to share the different cigar wealth and knowledge.
> 
> I'm from Sydney, Australia... do International Bombings happen?


They do happen - but it is much easier if you go to one of the herfs in the USA!!!

Trades are the best way to share cigar wealth and knowledge!!


----------



## Harpo

You know, if suicide bombers in Iraq and Afghanistan had Cohibas strapped to them instead of TNT the world would be a much more civilized place...

[/tasteless joke]


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Bump... great info! :tu


----------



## MarkinCA

Thats what I love about this site and why I'm a supporter. Its composed of great folks and information up the ying yang to last you a life time. "Bombing 101", was this a 1 unit or 3 unit course? :cb


----------



## gamayrouge

Well my job is to keep bombs off planes, but these bombs I'll let fly. 

[read: airport screener (downstairs not checkpoint)]


----------



## fireman43

Bumping a sticky so maybe it will get some face time since most never get read otherwise. Makes for a good read.


----------



## tzaddi

MoTheMan said:


> In light of the recent bombing capmaigns going on all around, I thought it might be relevant to re-post this from a previous post.
> 
> *SO WHAT IS A BOMB?*
> 
> Here's what HBooker posted on another BB; I've added a few comments to it.
> Thought I'd copy it here 'cause it captures the essence so well.
> 
> FAQ's about Cigar Bombing
> by Hbooker
> 
> *Question? - What is a Bomb and should I be scared?
> Answer* - A Bomb is really a package of cigars that has been sent to a person unsollicited and *unannounced*. They are a *Gift* to the person who recieves them. Some people may fear getting this type of a gift.
> 
> The intent behind a Bomb is to Share some cigars that you think the "target" would like to try. It's really a gift from the heart to another BOTL.
> 
> *Question?* - What do I do If I receive a Bomb?
> *Answer* -Truly there are no hardset rules about this but it is a great Idea to make a post telling the rest of the board members "Ive been hit" as many people often do.
> If the Bomber left his personal information on the package and you figgured out who it is, send them a "thank you" through a Private Message. If you cannot figgure out who it was - post your thank you on the board. If you know who did it you may even post a comment on their bring a good trader - but that is not the main purpose here.
> One of the nicer ways of thanking your bomber is to post a review or your experience with one of the sticks that you smoked.
> 
> *Question?* - After I have been bombed do I have to return the favor?
> *Answer * - NO. Being Bombed does not require a you to retaliate with a package back to the sender this was a gift and not a trade, typically a bombing is done on a pay it forward type thing. Or for some other silly reason, i.e. nudging people further down those slippery slopes. [*Bwa ha ha ha ha*]
> 
> *Question?* - How do I become targeted for a bomb?
> *Answer* - First off Don't try to do this - It will only make you look like a moocher.
> Don't whine or post "Me, me, pick me", it shows no class.
> Please for whatever the reason dont post a sad story trying to get sympathy and cigars from the CS members - That is bad form. Most people who get bombed were never expecting it, but are usually happy they did. The Best way is to be yourself get involved participate and post on the board and join the contests and events maybe even a boxpass, then you will get to know some of the members of Club Stogie. "Your day will come" Club Stogie Gorillas are always watching.
> 
> *Question?* - I want to bomb someone - how do I do it?
> *Answer* - First Pick a target that you have seen on the board somewhere, maybe you have talked to that person in a PM, liked what that person has said on a post, you want to introduce them to a new or different smoking experience, or the person writes things that are funny. There are no set ways to select a worthy target.
> 
> Second make sure that the profile information, address, etc... are correct. You can try asking the intended target directly for their address, or find a more round about way of being anonymous & obtaining the nformation.
> 
> Third Select some cigars that you like to smoke - the key is to send ones you like to smoke. If you know what the intended taret likes that's great! (that is where doing your homework comes in) Now you take those cigars and package them carefully- All cigars should be protected for travel through the USPS or UPS/FedEx system.
> Package them in a Priority Box (you can get those at your post office or online - they will actually deliver these bxes to you.) You can choose to get delivery confirmation service that will give you a "tracking number" so you can post it online - using it as a heads up or a neat little saying- be creative! You can see how it's done.
> (Please include your online screen name when sending a bomb - unless you want to be anonymous)
> 
> Fourth, Wait untill your package is delivered and wait for a reaction to be posted. Once you have done this a couple of times you will get the hang of it.
> 
> *Things To Avoid:*
> Do not Send a bomb with any expectations of a retaliation or a return Bomb. That is not how it works, if you send bombs that way you wont have much fun - only possible disapointment.
> 
> *What Can be included in a Bomb? *
> Cigars (of course) but it is not limited to that. You can send gifts such as cigar "goodies" Candies or drinks, lighters, cutters, etc... The possibilities are endless. Use your imagination and have fun. Becasue that is what it is about.
> 
> *Can I join a Group Bombing Raid? *
> Yes. Anytime you see one of those happening you are certain to be welcome into the action!
> 
> *What IS a Bombing WAR? *
> This is when One group of CS Members has decided to Teach another group of members what it means to be truly bombed into submission. These are Rare but they do happen and when they do happen be careful. It truly can get ugly real fast.
> 
> *Do I have to Bomb someone? *
> NO - Never feel you Have to do anything.
> 
> I hope this has possibly answered some of your questions about the practice of bombing each other.
> 
> Hbooker
> 
> P.S. Thanks again to HBooker for all the work that went into the posting (& shame on me for copying it without his permission, I hope he forgives me as a BOTL.) You can find the original reference to it Here at Cigar Weekly.
> 
> Happy smoking everyone. :w


It is good to be reminded of traditions (both small & large) that help form the foundation of a community. Over time, like some kind of parlor game the translation can get muddled or lost.

Sincerely,

Richard


----------

